# Any English Speaking Mothers in North Rhine Area?



## aussie_1985 (May 29, 2012)

Just wondering if there are any English speaking mum's living in the North Rhine area on this forum? I'm a 29 year old Australian mother of one and my partner is German. We are currently living in Australia but he wants to move back soon and it would be great to connect with some other mum's in the area, we will specifically be living in the Hoch-sauerland. 

Thanks


----------



## Nadine Jochum (11 mo ago)

Hi....Just wondering if you and your family have moved back to Germany......I am also in the Hoch-Sauerland area....


----------

